# Spring break in Hilton Head



## gnipgnop (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone know if Hilton Head Island is a popular spot for Spring break?  We were thinking of taking a trip there around the third week of March.  Also can you tell me what the weather is usually like in March?  We love warm weather.  Maybe it would be better to hold off and see if we can get a week in the summer.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Steve (Oct 29, 2007)

It will probably be a bit chilly in March.  I love Hilton Head Island...but if you are looking for warm beach weather...then I don't think it's a good choice for spring break.  Even if you happen to get a warm day, the ocean and unheated swimming pools will be much too cold for swimming.  With your desire for warm weather, I would either go to South Florida for spring break or try to get a summer week on Hilton Head.

Steve


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 29, 2007)

We were there mid March a couple of years ago.  We were able to swim outside in a heated pool a couple days, but the rest of the time it was to chilly for us.  But a lot of folks from the North thought it was great. There are some timeshares that have indoor pools which would have made it more enjoyable.  Overall we had a good time and would go back.  There were a fair number of Spring Breakers, but most of them were younger and with their parents.


----------



## Janette (Oct 30, 2007)

Spring breakers include families and college folks who aren't big party folks. The security is very strict about drinking on the beach. Our weather is unpredictable this time of year. The ocean is too cool for folks in the south but heated pools are ok.Temps may be in 70 range so great for biking, walking the beach, golfing.


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## luv2vacation (Oct 30, 2007)

I prefer when the weather is cooler there.  Nicer for golfing, tennis, bike riding, long walks on the beach.  We've swum in the heated outdoor pools in January!  Most are pretty warm - we usually end up in the hot tub before making the trek up to our room (keeps the body temp up for the walk).  I love HHI and go all times of the year.  Summer is nice but can get VERY hot.  I won't golf when it's that hot and I'm not a sun-worshipper (I don't like to lay in the sun).  Depends on what you're looking to do.  If I can get an exchange there, I'm going for Spring Break!!


----------



## cpnuser (Nov 1, 2007)

*Spring break*

I would go during Spring Break rather than summer at HH.  It is terribly hot & humid during July & August and there are lots of people there during the summer.  We are retired, so are able to go during the off season.  Even if it is right chilly, we enjoy it, since we are from FL.


----------



## jme (Nov 1, 2007)

March AND April can be very iffy, with chances of cold fronts coming thru and rendering walks on the beach uncomfortable and any swimming oudoors impossible....even walking on the beach then is done only by brave souls in warm-up suits and then some. Then again, it could be sunny and 70 degrees. Never know in March & April.  

For Spring Break, to be "sure", I would concur with the previous posts, and  recommend south Florida......anything north of Ft. Lauderdale may give you the same weather as HHI...... Ft Lauderdale and south toward the Palm Beach area is very popular. Miami is even warmer. Virgin Isles are even warmer. Aruba is even warmer.....you get the point. 

We are going to Orlando this upcoming Spring Break, and have done that in the past, and it was fantastic....had temps in mid-70's all week.....that was a first-week-of April trip...another time we went during Pres's week, and it was also in the 70's ...but that may have been just lucky......anyway, Orlando is another possibility......slightly north of Ft. Lauderdale but within the nice temp range...(I almost forgot about Orlando)..

Good luck in the decision.....jme


----------



## yogiberra (Nov 1, 2007)

*Hilton Head in March*

We have traveled to Hilton Head from Minnesota several times in late March and early April and love it!  The prior posts confirm our experiences-too cool to swim in the ocean most years but the heated pools in various resorts are fine.  And coming from our climate, high 60's and 70's with even some bonus days in the 80's feels great!

We love HH for all the activities both on the island an off-trips to Savannah and Charleston are well worth it.  And there is so much to do on the island itself-golf, tennis and walking on the wonderful beach just to mention a few.

We never see many college age kids at that time of year; more families and active seniors!

Very good restaurants are available as is every fast food business in America.  

We have heard that summers can be very hot and humid so you may wish to consider that also in your decision.


----------



## Jan&Ern (Nov 5, 2007)

We'll be there 3/14 - 3/28/08 and will be taking our two college-age daughters with us for the first week. We too, were concerned about whether it will be warm enough to swim. Since we are from Wisconsin, we will use the outdoor heated pools and hot tubs as long as it isn't snowing! I'm hoping the shopping and dining will be enough to keep our daughters happy even if they may not be able to lay by the pool or on the beach all day sunning. We just returned from HHI and found it to be a little cool and had several days of clouds. But, we love the place and found plenty to keep us busy.


----------

